# Insulating a garage



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Run additional electrical before you button up the walls. Even if you think you don't need the outlets....you will be glad for them later.

Also review what power you have out there. If you have a single cable running from the roof of your house.....bury it...in fact, dig a trench, install conduit and give yourself a small sub-panel in the garage.

Also a good time to install a 240Vac outlet....you never know when you might want to use it for something.

BTW....on those outlets...put them about 54" high....that way you can stack a sheet of plywood against the wall and it won't cover the outlet.

Side note...I don't live that far from you....I have no insulation in my garage and it's fine....just putting up drywall will do wonders for both temperature and dust/dirt control. Chances are, your house has no insulation in the walls.


----------



## IdahoEv (Aug 21, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Run additional electrical before you button up the walls. Even if you think you don't need the outlets....you will be glad for them later.


I'm pretty set on that front. There are ten outlet boxes scattered around the garage already, including two 240's. There's a 40 or 60 amp sub-panel in there, installed when the previous owner upgraded all the electrical for the property in the 1990's. I will take your advice and move them up higher though, before I drywall.




> Side note...I don't live that far from you....I have no insulation in my garage and it's fine....just putting up drywall will do wonders for both temperature and dust/dirt control. Chances are, your house has no insulation in the walls.


I expect to use the garage for a lot of storage, though, some of which I'd rather not have to worry about reaching 110+ degrees in the summer. We'll see - if it's too expensive I'll skip it. But the garage shed has most of the storage capacity for the property. Also, a close friend a mile has said he really wished he had insulated his, for exactly that reason.


----------

